
Ask HN: Startup founders giving me a run-around for compensation - gmanis
Hello HN,<p>About 4 years ago, a couple of founders of a tech company came to me for advice regarding their technology and team. I helped them with initial tech evaluation and where they stand in terms of their product and also conducted numerous interviews to hire them their CTO who has been a vital asset in their growth. We had a gentleman agreement for X% equity(low single digit) for my continued efforts. Fast-forward to today, they seem to be doing very well($20Mn valuation). During the period they didn&#x27;t contact me after the CTO hire and I didn&#x27;t follow-up either much (once a year) due to chronic health issues.<p>Few months ago, they contacted me out of the blue to compensate me for my work. I felt elated to have had a contribution in a successful outcome but it was short-lived. They wanted to give me a token compensation about $10k based on my contribution in the hiring ignoring all the other efforts I took or time value of money. Their main point of contention is that I wasn&#x27;t available to them during the whole period and as such don&#x27;t deserve the equity. My hands being tied (no legal agreement beyond an email), I reluctantly agreed. However, their behavior has been nothing short of unprofessional going forward. I have to email&#x2F;text them 3-4 times over period of weeks to get any kind response from them.<p>It feels so demeaning to &quot;beg&quot; for the money owed to you, and I feel terribly depressed and feel like I lost my self-respect. Unfortunately, I am not in a financial position to just let go but it sure as hell made me feel disgusted with myself. Not to mention I will never be able to help or trust anyone especially founders. They learn from vulture capitalists and do the same tricks to you.<p>Maybe I am just being bitter and it has probably nothing to do with Ask HN, but all advice is welcome. If not, let this story be a reminder to good folks here that no good deed goes unpunished.
======
brudgers
If it matters, you'll need a lawyer. An email offering equity in exchange for
work is pretty good evidence of an agreement in a place like the US.

On the other hand, $10k is not nothing and comes with just getting on with
your life.

Good luck.

~~~
gmanis
Thank you. I know that in US such an email might be helpful in my case, but I
am not from there. It just eats me up to be treated this way.

But fighting legally is not something I can afford both cost-wise or time-
wise, although 100-200k would be a real nice motivation.

If they had paid the 10k in a reasonable time, I may have not felt this way
but its been over 4 months. Like you said, moving on seems like the best
option.

